# record or dura ace



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

can i put dura ace on my new de rosa frame or is that just completely
wrong. i already have 10 speed DA from my previous bike, just don't
know if i can put it on this frame, or if i should sell it and pony up for
some record!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Who cares?!? Dura-Ace is very nice equipment. If you already have it, use it. Nobody in thier right mind is going to scoff at a top level group on a top level frame. If they do, they are probably the type who will be laughing at your back brake and rear tire, because that's all they'll be able to see.

brewster


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

brewster said:


> Who cares?!? Dura-Ace is very nice equipment. If you already have it, use it. Nobody in thier right mind is going to scoff at a top level group on a top level frame. If they do, they are probably the type who will be laughing at your back brake and rear tire, because that's all they'll be able to see.
> 
> brewster


Does De Rosa spec. their bikes with Shimano? I believe that answers your question Mr. Peabody.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Technically there is not a single reason why you couldn't put a Shimano group on De Rosa bike. Just be beware that De Rosa bikes have an italian threaded bottom bracket.
Aesthetically....I would rather put Campagnolo groupset on it, but I have Shimano on my De Rosa...primary reason is the ergonomy of 9sp STI that I like the best.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I bought my DeRosa frame, I spec'd it with Campy Chorus. Prior to that, I'd owned a Dura Ace C'dale. IMHO, the 2 gruppos are comparable. If I owned a gruppo, I'd just go with that. I wouldn't run out and buy a different one.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I have Dura-Ace 9 on my DeRosa King. Sure it would be cool to have Record, but it's what I already owned and it's what I ergonomically prefer.


----------



## mybikeshop (May 2, 2006)

Record.
Dura Ace is good, yeah.
But would you put a Honda engine in your Ferrari?


----------

